# Change in vaginal/discharge odor at 32/33 weeks?



## KahluaCupcake

I'm seeing my OB today, so while it's a little embarrassing, I'll mention it to her. But I'm curious if any other ladies have experienced this. 
Today I'm 33 weeks, and in the last few to several days, I have noticed a difference in the odor coming from down there. Luckily it's only noticable when I'm on the toilet...nothing horrendously strong. But it definitely has changed. It's not BAD, per se, but it's definitely sharp, if that makes sense. Sharper, stronger, and muskier. 
I've never had a really strong odor except during my period, so it's strange. And this is not the same scent, so I'm not worried about blood.


----------



## megangrohl

Does it smell sweaty? Yeasty? I know that early on mine smelled sweaty and was quite normal.


----------



## lilmisslilly

Usually if your discharge has an odour it's a sign of bacterial vaginosis (BV) which is sn overgrowth of bacteria insude the vagina it's nothing to worry about and easily treated so I would def mention it to your midwife. As with anything they say if left untreated it can cause pre-term labour but I have had a reoccurance if it though out my pregnancy and baby is very comfortable lol. I had it again last week at 33 weeks and I was treated with an internal cream. They usually give metrizanole or dalacin. My dr told me not to take the oral antibiotics though. Hope your app goes well good luck xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I don't think so....not sweaty at least. I've had a yeast infection a few times in the past, but don't recall the odor...however, it doesn't itch, so I don't believe that's the case. 
I'm sure whatever it is, is normal, but you just hear so many stories of, "if only I had known to mention ____."


----------



## megangrohl

Is it a fishy odor? What exactly does it smell like?


----------



## lilmisslilly

BV doesnt itch and it is different from a yeast infection many women have it and don't even know. Usually when the odour comes is when they notice. Like I said though its nothing to worry about but if it doesn't go maybe make an app with your gp. Hope it clears up for you soon xx


----------



## newaddition

I know what you are referring to. Mine has a stronger order as well and I only notice it when I sit to pee. I don't have any infections. I honestly just think it's a mixture of normal pregnancy discharge, sweat and our hormones. It doesn't stink by any means, just stronger and more of it. I would still ask though just to be sure


----------

